# Historical Fiction lovers thread



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see an active one anywhere, so thought I'd start one for those of us who love historical fiction. I'm a big fan of this book. Lots of court intrigue!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, Krista, that looks good.

I've put it on a wish list, hoping it comes down in price a bit.  (My impulse threshhold is about $7.)  Though I might buy it as a treat if our trip to England in the fall comes off...

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never seen it come down in price, but it's a thick book. I bought it as an ebook because, seriously, the pocket book is like 2lbs! It's massive. 

It's the 1st in a series. I haven't started #2 yet, but I liked the first one a lot. The research was amazing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.  It seems I purchased that 2 and half years ago.   I guess I should move it up my tbr list.

If you'd like, Betsy, you could borrow my spare kindle.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. It seems I purchased that 2 and half years ago.  I guess I should move it up my tbr list.
> 
> If you'd like, Betsy, you could borrow my spare kindle.


Move it on up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh. It seems I purchased that 2 and half years ago.  I guess I should move it up my tbr list.
> 
> If you'd like, Betsy, you could borrow my spare kindle.


It is time to have lunch again...

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Below the Salt* by _Thomas B. Costain _ about Plantagent England and the signing of the Magna Carta by wicked King John.
*The Concubine* by _Norah Lofts _ about Anne Boleyn. It is utterly riveting and does justice to this fascinating woman and how she impacted history.
*The Child From the Sea* by _Elizabeth Goudge _ about Lucy Walter, the mother of the Duke of Monmouth by Charles II. A beautifully written book that reads more like poetry.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

lmroth12 said:


> *Below the Salt* by _Thomas B. Costain _ about Plantagent England and the signing of the Magna Carta by wicked King John.
> *The Concubine* by _Norah Lofts _ about Anne Boleyn. It is utterly riveting and does justice to this fascinating woman and how she impacted history.
> *The Child From the Sea* by _Elizabeth Goudge _ about Lucy Walter, the mother of the Duke of Monmouth by Charles II. A beautifully written book that reads more like poetry.


Thanks! I don't know any of those!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I loved this book: 

It's set in Upper Canada and it's just so much fun to read a Regency police procedural!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I loved this book:
> 
> It's set in Upper Canada and it's just so much fun to read a Regency police procedural!


I'm fairly certain this thread is going to cost me money.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I promise to only recommend books I really liked. Does that help?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm fairly certain this thread is going to cost me money.


Yeah, danger danger. . I love historica fiction with a mystery aspect to it.

And I am totally giddy because I just found that I own "The Concubine" by Nora Lofts that Imroth listed. 
It was one of my first kindle purchases back on December 9th, 2008. I paid $1.50 then. 
Haven't yet read it though.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm re-reading all of the Dresden books and all of the Iron Druid books because there is a new one this one (Dresden) and next (Druid). Plus, been trying to catch up on my Star Trek books, since I'm woefully behind.

However, I think I'm going to hit my Historical Fiction TBR pile. I have about 10 books on my shelf alone that I'd like to read and pack away/give away/loan out.


----------



## CecilyKane (Mar 4, 2014)

I read mostly SF/F but my third most-read genre is historical fiction. Three favorites:

  

The first is a moving story about the characters in a small town beset with the Black Death; the second, about the dark secrets of a family on the losing side of the Huguenot Rebellion; the last, the definitive historical novel about Richard III.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Below are some that I really enjoyed!


*Book**Comments*​Epic WW2 tale that follows the Henry family from about 1938 to Pearl Harbor. There is a follow-up book, War and Remembrance, that takes you to the end of the war. Both were 5-star reads for me! Transitional book involving the the end of WW1 leading up to WW2 as told from a teacher at an all-boys school in England. This was a 4-star read for me.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just picked this up, since it's only 99c and, hey, David's pretty cool:


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Good Civil War novel:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D6J2J88/ref=pdp_new_dp_review

Good post WW II novel:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0151006792/ref=pdp_new_dp_review


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I was overcome by the urge to go re-read Dorothy Dunnett. Amazingly, her books are almost as much fun as I remembered.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Let's not forget The Baroque Cycle


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm fairly certain this thread is going to cost me money.


Indeed. Historical fiction is my favorite genre. There's some interesting suggestions here, thanks!


----------



## DGFall (Jul 7, 2011)

Lets not forget " Tom Fleck " by Henry Nicholson. It is one of the best I have ever read. It ends with the battle of Flodden Field.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=digital-text&tag=kbpst-20&field-author=&field-title=Tom+Fleck


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Absolutely love River God by Wilbur Smith, no clue if the history is even remotely accurate (likely not) but it's an incredible adventure.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Two of my favorites:

http://www.amazon.com/Claudius-Autobiography-Tiberius-Murdered-International/dp/067972477X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405555443&sr=1-1&keywords=i+claudius

http://www.amazon.com/Claudius-God-His-Wife-Messalina/dp/0679725733/ref=sr_1_3_title_0_main?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405555443&sr=1-3&keywords=i+claudius

Love those Romans.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have plenty of favorites but the book that first fired me up about historicals is Diane Davidson's *Feversham* based on a woman's trial for murdering her husband for her lover in England in 1550. A terrific story, well-researched and well-told. Davidson was a Shakespearean actress, editor and teacher. Too bad the book's not on Kindle.


----------

